# Escargot anyone???



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

This is my jumbo Turbo? snail.

BTW, for size comparison, that's a Jebao WP25 it's dwarfing.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That thing is huge!! Does it ever knock over any rocks or corals?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

target said:


> That thing is huge!! Does it ever knock over any rocks or corals?


Yes it does. That's why its now in the 93g cube. Less to knock over.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool, once my tank has more for them to eat I'll add some snails. Thinking of grabbing a cleaner shrimp this weekend if I can find one.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The THING is evolving even as I type. Here's what it now looks like this afternoon.



A close-up - even SCARIER!!!!!



Now I'm afraid it'll crawl out of the tank and slime us as we sleep.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

okay, damn near pee'd myself laughing with those last pics


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Now I'm afraid it'll crawl out of the tank and slime us as we sleep.


Not sure about the sliming part but mine did crawl out of the tank once.


----------

